# accepted to working



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been attending classes for the apprenticeship since January a few guy's along my self are still not working. Everyone else is working because they were unemployed. It doesn't seem fair that because we already have full time jobs we get put on the bottom of the list. Those guys were not employed for a reason... or so I would ASSume.:thumbup:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

First mistake is assuming.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Night classes in English would be a plus. Why would they choose you over someone with more seniority?


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

wendon said:


> Why would they choose you over someone with more seniority?


We are all first year apprentices.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

There is a list.

Essentially, when you get laid off you get put on the bottom of the list, then as folks in front of you on the list get hired you move up. 

As new apprentices, you were put on the bottom of the list and have been moving up the list since January. Traditionally around here, the list moves slow in the winter and picks up right around the beginning of April.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

eejack said:


> There is a list.
> 
> Essentially, when you get laid off you get put on the bottom of the list, then as folks in front of you on the list get hired you move up.
> 
> As new apprentices, you were put on the bottom of the list and have been moving up the list since January. Traditionally around here, the list moves slow in the winter and picks up right around the beginning of April.


I hope its true! wrenching on cars for a living is getting old REAL quick.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was accepted in march, started summer school in may and didn't go to work until the first of august (last out of 16). To date I am the only person in my class that has yet to be laid off and I am catching up on hours with my classmates. Don't worry about when you start, it amounts to nothing in the long run.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

eejack said:


> There is a list.
> 
> Essentially, when you get laid off you get put on the bottom of the list, then as folks in front of you on the list get hired you move up.
> 
> As new apprentices, you were put on the bottom of the list and have been moving up the list since January. Traditionally around here, the list moves slow in the winter and picks up right around the beginning of April.


Do you have to be put on a list if there is a company that already wants to hire you IF you are accepted into the IBEW program?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mozzy49 said:


> Do you have to be put on a list if there is a company that already wants to hire you IF you are accepted into the IBEW program?


I'm sure a deal could be made between the contractor and the local , only because you've worked for them already . But if not , you will have to sign the apprentice out of work list and will move from the back of the line to the front . When you get picked to work it could in fact be the company you wanted to work for in the first place . Jumping the list is usually only allowed for foreman , or shop stewards , or people that possess a certain skill needed for that job . Welding , having a CDL license , things of that nature. I came into my local as a journeyman , do not sure how it works with apprentices ? The same as journeyman , I assume ?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mozzy49 said:


> Do you have to be put on a list if there is a company that already wants to hire you IF you are accepted into the IBEW program?


Yes. The contractor is not able to pick and choose their manpower except foremen and occasionally specialists. Everyone else goes off the list as that is most fair to everyone involved.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Almost all the first year apprentices here are unemployed and have been since they entered the hall. Things are pretty bad.


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

owl said:


> Almost all the first year apprentices here are unemployed and have been since they entered the hall. Things are pretty bad.


Sorry to hear things are so tough there. By contrast we have 28 members in my class with nearly full employment. I'm new, so I can't attest to the time before my apprenticeship but work seems to be solid in this area of the country even for the time of year we're in. 

Hope things pick up for you. Remember to keep things in perspective and stay focused on the big picture until you start working.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

eejack said:


> Yes. The contractor is not able to pick and choose their manpower except foremen and occasionally specialists. Everyone else goes off the list as that is most fair to everyone involved.


 I am in no means trying to say you are wrong because essentially you are right going by the letter of the law.. You do seem like you have been around the block a few times in terms of the industry to know "fair" isn't quite always how it works. 

There's a saying that "it's not what you know it's who you know" I don't agree with that as I see it as both. It is sometimes (even in the Trades - some might say ESPECIALLY in the trades) who you know to get in and get you a job quickly but it is WHAT you know that keeps you employed or as a 1st year how hard you work (I would venture to guess). 

I might not be a member at least not yet but I was raised on the overall construction industry and know how the politics work so I know that things can be influenced. How many people in the Labor union sit on the bench in the summers because college kids want good paying summer jobs and have the connections from their parents to get them. That's just an ex. 

While I totally agree that would be the fair way to do things. In this world what's fair and whats real aren't always the same thing. Just my opinion but can't see as I am too far off though. I admit I could be wrong.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mozzy49 said:


> I am in no means trying to say you are wrong because essentially you are right going by the letter of the law.. You do seem like you have been around the block a few times in terms of the industry to know "fair" isn't quite always how it works.
> 
> There's a saying that "it's not what you know it's who you know" I don't agree with that as I see it as both. It is sometimes (even in the Trades - some might say ESPECIALLY in the trades) who you know to get in and get you a job quickly but it is WHAT you know that keeps you employed or as a 1st year how hard you work (I would venture to guess).
> 
> ...


The point of a hiring hall is the fair allocation of available work - bypassing that purpose only results in bad things.

'List jumpers' are commonly consider amongst the most vile and useless of creatures - subject to abuse and ridicule. They absolutely avoid the jobs where hall guys will be on as they do not do well around them. 

Besides finding them under rocks they inhabit only small sheltered jobs, not daring to seek out daylight.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

eejack said:


> 'List jumpers' are commonly consider amongst the most vile and useless of creatures
> 
> Besides finding them under rocks they inhabit only small sheltered jobs, not daring to seek out daylight.


Well then I can safely assume anyone that "list jumps" will not be on your Christmas card list. :innocent:


----------



## super33 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just feel lucky to be going to class. Here you have to work about a year as a pre apprentice before you can start class.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Brought my toolbox home on a flatbed yesterday, work starts monday.:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> I was accepted in march, started summer school in may and didn't go to work until the first of august (last out of 16). To date I am the only person in my class that has yet to be laid off and I am catching up on hours with my classmates. Don't worry about when you start, it amounts to nothing in the long run.


Ull be laid off when u top out anyway....


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Brought my toolbox home on a flatbed yesterday, work starts monday.:thumbsup:


Good for you Ozzy. Have fun. :thumbsup:


----------

